# What MBTI Type Do You Find Most Attractive?



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm an ENTP and I really like fun/feely girls. So ENFP Or even other ENTP girls can be fun. But overall I want to meet a nice INTJ.

Serious female with sever intellectuality. If she was physically attractive to boot I'd be all over that like a plate of cookies at fat camp.

So what kind of MBTI type do you find the most attractive? Have you decided? Right now I'm interested in an ENTP but even so INTJ is my favorite. (However I'm not going to knock anyone who's not an INTJ. Everyone get's a chance... Except for those SFJ's...)

Tell me! And tell me why!


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

We've had this thread _many_ times over. Dating based on MBTI alone is just poppycock.


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

Not dating! Specifically which one do you _like the idea of being with_ the best


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

TickTalk said:


> Not dating! Specifically which one do you _like the idea of being with_ the best


I haven't met all 16 types in great depth nor met enough of each to determine unbiased which would suit me best. I this thing about objectivity, it's nearly impossible. It's not going to be just the MBTI, there's so many other factors.

This will just be a lot of biased answers that really don't go anywhere. That's my honest opinion. I know what types are going to come up the most often because everyone generally answers the same thing. There's not a lot of variation because of the stereotypes of each type precede them.


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

You argue like an ENTP. I shall smite you with my ENTP powers!

But I'm not talking about your ideal mate. Nor am I saying you should date a person based on their MBTI type. But out of what types you know and can make the call on. If you had to pick between them based on MBTI factors and nothing else what would you pick?

SMITED

You no twisty my logic.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

isfj

.......


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

TickTalk said:


> You argue like an ENTP. I shall smite you with my ENTP powers!
> 
> But I'm not talking about your ideal mate. Nor am I saying you should date a person based on their MBTI type. But out of what types you know and can make the call on. If you had to pick between them based on MBTI factors and nothing else what would you pick?
> 
> ...


I'm not an ENTP and I don't give a turd _what_ type I argue like. ESTPs have a negative connotation and gnarly stereotype but I'm still an ESTP. *What is expected of an ESTP's argument style?*

I predict this as following, most popular types will be ENFP and INTJ. Proceed with the giggling any ENFPs or INTJs that think it's hilarious, I've seen these two types come up often in the "ideal partner" threads. Mostly the N types will be brought up and "desired" over most the S types.

The SJs will likely get bashed and SPs will be ignored.

There's no smiting _The Fizz_.


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I'm not an ENTP and I don't give a turd _what_ type I argue like. The stereotypes on ESTPs are negative, but I am still one.
> 
> I predict this as following, most popular types will be ENFP and INTJ. Proceed with the giggling any ENFPs or INTJs that think it's hilarious, I've seen these two types come up often in the "ideal partner" threads. Mostly the N types will be brought up and "desired" over most the S types.
> 
> ...


Good predictions. Thread still stands. Consider yourself smited!


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

TickTalk said:


> Good predictions. Thread still stands. Consider yourself smited!


Not smited. You didn't answer my question, I even *bolded* it for *bolding* _pleasure_.


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Not smited. You didn't answer my question, I even *bolded* it for *bolding* _pleasure_.


Counterpoint: What does your question have to do with me making a romance types thread? The ESTP's argument style isn't what we're talking about here :3

I will glue myself to winning logic.

*WINNING *I've got tigerblood!

Also you cheated you post editor! Check my original quote. That bolded question isn't there. So at the point of my post you were in fact smited.

1 point for supporting my thread topic and 1 point for proving how smited you are! 2 points. (Score is important.)

I have no need to answer an unrelated question to the topic in question. Which is why this thread is a bad idea. And so far you have not disproven my thread.

I might rename this thread ENTP vs ESTP The relationship of their arguments.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

I've found INTP/J and ENTP to be very attractive.

I like how most all the INTP/Js I come into contact with are very concerned with learning about intellectual topics and get a lot of their energy from thinking about and discussing them with people. If I had more of these type of people around in my life I think I'd feel a lot happier. ENTPs can be intellectuals too, most all I've seen love debate, so they're attractive for that reason but also because they help me come out of my shell and bring out alternate faucets to my personality that I'd like to bring in day to day life but usually don't. My ENTP roommate last year was pure awesomeness. Only if I could find a chick version of him. /sigh


----------



## fouxdafafa (Mar 20, 2011)

Probably ESXP or ENFX


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

TickTalk said:


> Counterpoint: What does your question have to do with me making a romance types thread? The ESTP's argument style isn't what we're talking about here :3
> 
> I will glue myself to winning logic.
> 
> ...


Not smited. I have this force field that you can't see and the floor is made of lava. So I'm protected from the lava and your feeble attempts at smiting me. Don't touch the ground or else your feet get burned off.

And I have infinity points. Infinity times infinity. They said it couldn't be done but I'm just that _awesome_. 

If this turns into ENTP vs ESTP, we'll have to take this to the playground. This could get messy.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Are you kidding? whatever type @Fizz is,is the type i find most attractive


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I predict this as following, most popular types will be ENFP and INTJ. Proceed with the giggling any ENFPs or INTJs that think it's hilarious, I've seen these two types come up often in the "ideal partner" threads.


*giggles* HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE!

You do have a point. People don't stroll into these threads gushing about how an ESTJ or ISFP is their ideal partner, but I think that's primarily because the types who would stereotypically "mesh" with those types most seamlessly are not types that have a large presence on PerC, rather than ESTJs or ISFPs not being as lovable or something.


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Not smited. I have this force field that you can't see and the floor is made of lava. So I'm protected from the lava and your feeble attempts at smiting me. Don't touch the ground or else your feet get burned off.
> 
> And I have infinity points. Infinity times infinity. They said it couldn't be done but I'm just that _awesome_.
> 
> If this turns into ENTP vs ESTP, we'll have to take this to the playground. This could get messy.


This has nothing to do with your original points nor have you backed up your points with logic! Your argument has fallen. Smitings have been had. ENTP has emerged victorious.

Although I hardly need to declare it as so. The thread goes on!


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

TickTalk said:


> This has nothing to do with your original points nor have you backed up your points with logic! Your argument has fallen. Smitings have been had. ENTP has emerged victorious.
> 
> Although I hardly need to declare it as so. The thread goes on!


You haven't backed yours as well. So you're *SMITED*.


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

Fizz said:


> You haven't backed yours as well. So you're *SMITED*.


I did... In my first few posts against you.  Shall I link you?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> *giggles* HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE!
> 
> You do have a point. People don't stroll into these threads gushing about how an ESTJ or ISFP is their ideal partner, but I think that's primarily because the types who would stereotypically "mesh" with those types most seamlessly are not types that have a large presence on PerC, rather than ESTJs or ISFPs not being as lovable or something.


That plus people already have their own preconceptions of each type so they will just work off of that. ESTPs have that "player" label that really doesn't look good for a LTR. When in reality, it's incorrect and MBTI doesn't mean "This is exactly what this type acts like." - there are a lot of generalizations.

I also feel that a lot of people are mistyped and/or mistyping others, so they just work off of assumptions. I'm very detail oriented, I can draw connections when needed but I like to work with as much information as I can.


----------



## fouxdafafa (Mar 20, 2011)

vivacissimamente said:


> *giggles* HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE!
> 
> You do have a point. People don't stroll into these threads gushing about how an ESTJ or ISFP is their ideal partner, but I think that's primarily because the types who would stereotypically "mesh" with those types most seamlessly are not types that have a large presence on PerC, rather than ESTJs or ISFPs not being as lovable or something.


SPs and SJs are pretty under represented on this site );


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

fouxdafafa said:


> Look at the temperment forum part NTs and NFs have 100s of thousands of posts and SPs and SJs only have around 40,000


Yes, but again, SPs are more likely to not care about many things, hence they only reply and/or make topics if they are useful of sorts. We don't do group hugs or thank button orgies of back padding. Nor do we play woe is me.

Now, of course there's likely to be less SP's/SJ's than others, but even then they can easily be sought out by posting in the respective forum section - if it was a battle of posts and topics of utter pointlessness we could certainly spamm to our hearts content as well, but alas, what's the point.


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> LOL. Maybe if you're normal












SFJ's....


----------



## zelder (Apr 17, 2011)

I married an ESFJ. After 10 years of marriage I have no regrets; marriage is the best thing that ever happened to me.

I think I could be very happy with some members of the following types:
ISFJ
ISFP
INFJ
ENTP 
ENFP


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

zelder said:


> I married an ESFJ. After 10 years of marriage I have no regrets; marriage is the best thing that ever happened to me.
> 
> I think I could be very happy with some members of the following types:
> ISFJ
> ...


You probably have a huge edge on dealing with SFJ's over me. I upset any and all SFJ's. The absent mindedness of others feelings along with my joy for starting a debate only makes SFJ's wonder why I'd start a conflict with them or they just find me rude and get upset with me.

*WE CLASH SO HARD*

How do you deal with your SFJ other when they're feeling down? What's the easiest strategy to pulling them out of misery?


----------



## zelder (Apr 17, 2011)

TickTalk said:


> You probably have a huge edge on dealing with SFJ's over me. I upset any and all SFJ's. The absent mindedness of others feelings along with my joy for starting a debate only makes SFJ's wonder why I'd start a conflict with them or they just find me rude and get upset with me.
> 
> *WE CLASH SO HARD*
> 
> How do you deal with your SFJ other when they're feeling down? What's the easiest strategy to pulling them out of misery?


I love sharing ideas but I don't really like debate. I can be extremely blunt but also extremely tactful. If my wife disagrees with me its usually becasue she has a valid point that I enjoy hearing. If I have a different perspective then she almost always enjoys hearing my view and appreciates it. I don't care about winning arguments. I just want to know the truth and the best way to solve life's problems.

How do I deal with her when she is feeling down? I listen to her since that is usually all she needs. If necessary, I tell her everything is going to work out or else I give a suggestion of how to fix the problem. She is generally a very happy person though, which is a major reason why I liked her after we met.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't know.. I have a history of fallling for XXFP types though..something about Fi really pulls me in even though it is probably the function I understand the least!


----------



## Carbodarah (Mar 18, 2011)

Fizz said:


> We've had this thread _many_ times over. Dating based on MBTI alone is just poppycock.


Ohhhhhhhh stop being so cold!


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Carbodarah said:


> Ohhhhhhhh stop being so cold!


Poppycock!


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Poppycock!


Theoretically; dating based on MBTI is wrong.

Realistically; the girls I'm interested have _always _been NFPs, _so_.....


----------



## Stephen_Mirabito (Apr 26, 2011)

i always fall for those ENFP's. what can I say? 
my dream is to get over my introversion and connect with an INFJ.
that'd be cool.....


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I love poppycocks, we grow them in fields here.


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

Stephen_Mirabito said:


> i always fall for those ENFP's. what can I say?
> my dream is to get over my introversion and connect with an INFJ.
> that'd be cool.....


D'awwwwwe Introverts who don't want to introverted.

Don't look at it as a negative quality. You wouldn't be introverted if you loved being around people all the time! Just the same, there are introverts who are GREAT with people (They just don't like being around them.) While there are extroverts who SUCK with people (Whether it's by choice or not, think of House from House MD He's an ENTP but obviously rude to people. Some argue he's INTJ but that is innacurate. He's not socially retarded. Just rude and outlandish)


----------



## Stephen_Mirabito (Apr 26, 2011)

TickTalk said:


> D'awwwwwe Introverts who don't want to introverted.
> 
> Don't look at it as a negative quality. You wouldn't be introverted if you loved being around people all the time! Just the same, there are introverts who are GREAT with people (They just don't like being around them.) While there are extroverts who SUCK with people (Whether it's by choice or not, think of House from House MD He's an ENTP but obviously rude to people. Some argue he's INTJ but that is innacurate. He's not socially retarded. Just rude and outlandish)



Ah, yes I see what you mean. I should've written "I wish I could overcome my social awkwardness". 
But yeah with House I've gone back and forth on the E/INTP. But Dexter? Now there's an INTJ for sure.


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

Stephen_Mirabito said:


> Ah, yes I see what you mean. I should've written "I wish I could overcome my social awkwardness".
> But yeah with House I've gone back and forth on the E/INTP. But Dexter? Now there's an INTJ for sure.


I agree. Dexter is absolutely an INTJ. But he's another great example of an I with good social skills! He acts like he cares etc. It's all preplanned. (Although my favorite TV character is still the doctor)


----------

